# If you were a character who would you be?



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

I would be the shadow. He hides in the shadows, and brings justice. A bit like batman.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I would be the vigilante who spends his nights beating up criminals ( sounds familiar ? ).

I figure, since I apparently can't get a girlfriend, I might as well do something useful with my testosterone


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

Due to my name, I have earned the nickname "V" From "V For Vendetta". I'm also told I have a few of his personality traits as well.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> I would be the vigilante who spends his nights beating up criminals ( sounds familiar ? ).
> 
> I figure, since I apparently can't get a girlfriend, I might as well do something useful with my testosterone


Thanks for reviving my thread. I posted it a while a go, and i thought no one was interested :afr

Thanks.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

From anything? I'd be Pansy Parkinson from Harry Potter, or Bellatrix Lestrange. One of the two.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Fairyxo said:


> *From anything?* I'd be Pansy Parkinson from Harry Potter, or Bellatrix Lestrange. One of the two.


yes, any fictional character, ever. A pic could help too.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Pansy Parkinson:










Bellatrix Lestrange:










Although they've recast Pansy for Half Blood Prince and she now looks like this:


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I would be Rory Gilmore! I love that her character is an extremely intelligent, hard working student while still being outgoing and not afraid to speak her mind.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Metallic said:


> I would be Rory Gilmore! I love that her character is an *extremely intelligent,* *hard working* student *while still being outgoing and not afraid to speak her mind*.


Sounds good!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know really, I guess I'll go with:

Marvin the Martian (that way I could travel through space and shoot people with my big ray gun.)


----------



## ECS Dave (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm, if I were a "character", who would I be?

I think I would probably like to be this guy:










(edit, maybe a name would help, not all are trekkies... 
Dr. Leonard McCoy from Star trek)
He wasn't perfect, are any of us? However, he did strive to be...

Be Well!
ECS Dave


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I would have to be Barney; we both share a talent for being F**king annoying.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> I would have to be Barney; we both share a talent for being F**king annoying.


lol :ditto


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

I forgot my pic...


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Thresher V said:


> *I forgot my pic*...


Thanks for adding it. Its cool to see the characters (if people dont know what they look like)


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Beatrix Kiddo. She's a bad ***. 
(Sorry no pic).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Wolverine, who else 

Or Guts from Berserk. I like a good badass,


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## tictoxic (Apr 28, 2009)

Mia Wallace from Pulp Fiction, minus the drug problem. I aspire to be classy.


----------

